# New Guy



## tyson18

So, my wife and I just picked up our 21RS on Friday and managed to get it home in the pouring raining and in the dark. I had my first experience backing up blind, but managed to get it parked on the RV pad without any major problems.

This is our first RV of any kind and I'm amazed at how little I know about anything RV related. I didn't even know how to unhitch the truck from the camper! Anyway, we managed to figure it out and the camper is already winterized, so I think all I have to do is unhook the batteries and cover the camper.

This site has been great in just the few days I've been signed up and I'm sure I'll be posting a lot of stupid questions over the next few months and especially when we plan on taking it out for the first time.


----------



## Crawfish

Congrads on your new Outback. Glad to here you got home with no problem. There are no stupid questions on this forum. Me like you are new to TT and Outbackers.com and this forum has answered all my questions with expert advise. So if you have a question just ask. Also if you come up with anything interesting please let us know about it. Everybody works together in this great site. Happy camping.

"*Let's Go Camping*"

Crawfish


----------



## hyewalt34

Welcome tyson18!!! action

This is no exageration: YOU WILL FIND EVERYTHING ON THIS WEBSITE TO HELP YOU WITH YOUR OUTBACK.

And it's a great group of folks to boot!
















Walter


----------



## 7heaven

tyson18,

action Welcome to Outbackers.com and congratulations on your new TT and parking prowess!









You'll see threads regarding cover vs. no cover. We opted to wash, wax and cover the A/C only and see how she does.

Please visit and post often! action


----------



## mswalt

tyson18,

Another "rookie" here (at least I was about 2 years ago). This forum will teach you all you need to know about camping. There are many talented and wise people here who will help you whenever you ask (and sometimes when you don't!).

Welcome.

Mark


----------



## Fred n Ethel

Congratulation and welcome to site.

Many wise people will answer any question you may have.

action

Ralph


----------



## tyson18

Thanks everyone. I'm amazed at how friendly everyone is here. I'm a member of several different forums and this place is by far the friendliest.


----------



## Steelhead

Welcome to the forum







and congratulations on the new Outback


----------



## HootBob

Welcome tyson18 to the outback family
And congrats on the 21RS
First step was you got it home safe and sound
Just remember there are no stupid questions.
There's alway something new to learn fro this fantastic group of people

Don action


----------



## Swanie

Congratulations -- you're outbacking now!


----------



## wolfwood

action WELCOME TO OUR E-CAMPGROUND, TYSON 18 action

Looks like you made it just in time to join the Class of '05!!!







There are plenty of us who are recently new to the wonderful world of TTs (travel trailers) and even more who are seasoned RV'ers who are more than happy to help us all learn everything we need to know (especially the stuff needed for safety!)

btw - there are also several of us in the Class of '05 who, like you, won't get to REALLY play with our new toy until next Spring (my hitch isn't even completely installed yet







) but it sure is nice to know that the TT will be ready to play when we're ready to go!! Our experienced friends here on the Forum asure me that Spring WILL comm....maybe we should have a Class of '05 Rally


----------



## MGWorley

Welcome ... you will find a wealth of info here. There is no such thing as a stupid question.

Mike


----------



## rnameless

Welcome and congrats on the new trailer! Remember, the only stupid question is the one not asked. Dive in.


----------



## summergames84

Welcome, tyson18!

We were greenhorns to RV'ing when we bought our Outback, but quickly grew to feel like pros with all the great information from Outbackers! This is a great group of folks who are always willing to help, not criticize. Glad you joined us!


----------



## Devildog

Congrats Tyson18, get used to the forums here, because there is a world of experience between all the members here, and most likely there is an answer to any question you have already posted. If not, just ask, as most have stated, we all had to start somewhere! Welcome!


----------



## cookie9933

Welcome tyson18,

Too bad you had to put your new 21RS into winter storage before you even got to camp a single time. But the good side is that when the weather warms up, you'll be ready. sunny

Feel free to ask anything TV or TT related and someone (or lots of someones) will be sure to expound.







Lots of good folks here.

Bill


----------



## NDJollyMon

Welcome to OUTBACKERS!

Enjoy your new trailer. Just post your questions, and you'll get a quick response here.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

tyson18 said:


> So, my wife and I just picked up our 21RS on Friday and managed to get it home in the pouring raining and in the dark. I had my first experience backing up blind, but managed to get it parked on the RV pad without any major problems.
> 
> This is our first RV of any kind and I'm amazed at how little I know about anything RV related. I didn't even know how to unhitch the truck from the camper! Anyway, we managed to figure it out and the camper is already winterized, so I think all I have to do is unhook the batteries and cover the camper.
> 
> [snapback]65673[/snapback]​


Think you set a world record for the shortest camping season.









Bought it....brought it home...winterized. Wow...


----------



## PDX_Doug

action action action *Welcome to Outbackers, Tyson18!* action action action

I hope you enjoy our little corner of the internet!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## tyson18

Thanks again everyone. Maybe we did break some kind of record winterizing it the day we bought it, hehe. That's ok though, the waiting is just going to make us all that more psyched to go out in the spring.


----------



## Humpty

Welcome to Outbackers!

Being new, you will have a lot to learn. We are very good at:
- Unhooking and letting the Outback roll down a hill 
- Installing a Quickie Flush and then launching the toilet to the moon
- Clogging the Black tank with everything under the sun
- using the awning to 'sail' the Outback in a wind storm.
I sure there are many more..........

You have learned anything until you break something!!!


----------



## SmkSignals

Humpty said:


> You have not learned anything until you break something!!!
> [snapback]65924[/snapback]​


Boy,if that isn't the truth, i dont know what is...

Welcome Tyson18, I hope you get to enjoy the new trailer soon !!!


----------



## mswalt

tyson18,

I forgot to tell you earlier, but I like your chicken.

Mark


----------



## tdvffjohn

ROTFLMAO


----------



## 2500Ram

Welcome to Outbackers.com sunny

There is great info on here about Outbacks and the people are very nice as compaired to some sites.

Just don't ask about a plane on a treadmill









Bill. action


----------



## tyson18

mswalt said:


> tyson18,
> 
> I forgot to tell you earlier, but I like your chicken.
> 
> Mark
> [snapback]67538[/snapback]​


What on earth are you talking about??


----------



## 2500Ram

It's a bad pun or is it punn.

Tyson chicken is a frozen food brand









Again welcome action


----------



## tyson18

2500Ram said:


> It's a bad pun or is it punn.
> 
> Tyson chicken is a frozen food brand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again welcome action
> [snapback]67559[/snapback]​


oh! I knew it had to be something like that. It actually stands for Tyler, my son, who was born on 1/8.


----------



## 2500Ram

That's at least more orignal than my screen name









Bill.


----------



## NDJollyMon

yea...

2500...that's what you pay to fill up that diesel tank
Ram...that's what you do with your cash card at the ATM before heading to the station. Right?


----------



## 2500Ram

Someone's funny tonight








and it ain't my bank account







how true lately.


----------

